# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chiêm ngưỡng bánh Giáng sinh dài hơn 1km - banh Giang sinh

## Mr.Taxi

*Chiếc bánh Giáng sinh dài nhất thế giới vừa được 80 đầu bếp giỏi của Trung Quốc tạo ra với hương vị vani, sô-cô-la đắng...*

Theo đó, các đầu bếp của khách sạn Pudong Shangri-la ở Thượng Hải đã dùng đến 904 quả trứng, 1.045 kg bột, 209 kg đường, 401 kg sô-cô-la đắng, 34 kg hương vị vani, tổng số thời gian làm ra chiếc bánh là 7 ngày.


Việc trưng bày chiếc bánh dài kỷ lục thế giới này cũng không hề đơn giản, khách sạn đã phải huy động tới 150 người hỗ trợ, 156 chiếc bàn làm giá đỡ được sắp thành một đường thẳng, và mất 24 giờ đồng hồ mới hoàn thành công việc.


Chiếc bánh Giáng sinh này có tổng chiều dài là 1.069 mét. Khách sạn Pudong Shangri-la dự tính sẽ mở một bữa tiệc linh đình với những khách mời sang trọng và phân chia chiếc bánh ra nhiều phần để bán lại cho công chúng. Tất cả số tiền bán bánh sẽ được gom lại để ủng hộ cho 4 em nhỏ đang được chữa bệnh bằng phương pháp hóa học trị liệu tại Thượng Hải.


Trước đó, chiếc bánh dài nhất thế giới được làm ra tại Pháo với 207 mét 
Kỷ lục chiều dài của chiếc bánh trước đó tại Pháp là 207m. Như vậy, với chiều dài hơn 1km, chiếc bánh này tạm thời đang giữ kỷ lục vị trí số 1 thế giới.


_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------


## tuisach

một hành động đầy ý nghĩa

----------


## dienthoai

liệu có đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm?

----------

